# 10,000 +- Homes



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I started my new job in a city where I plumbed five years ago. As I drive past homes I remember the home and often what I did there. It kinda amazes me because I estimate I've done 10,000 (rough guesstimate based on 3 calls per day) +- service calls in the last 15 years and to remember what I did years ago surprises me. Since I'm 50, I'm very happy I remember what I remember when I remember it.

For example today I drove past a home in which I remember replacing her toilet flange with a cast iron flange because she kept breaking the PVC ones. She was wheel chair bound and used the toilet to sit thus stressing the flange. This was about 4 years ago!

Sometimes I pass a house and point out to my wife what I did there in which she responds, "Uh.". Ya, it's exciting!:yes:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I never forget where I been to because I always piss on the lawn marking the place


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Isn't it amazing how your mind can recall things? If I did a service call at "425 Oak Tree Rd." years ago and was asked what I did, I won't be able to remember right away.(because I cannot see the house). But if I see the house as I drive by, then I can tell you everything that I did. I have heard memory experts say this is because our minds remember pictures and visually better than anything else.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Thats funny im the same way customer calls asking how my family is and stuff and i dont remember them from a hole in the wall but when i pull up to the house i remember every last detail of work done.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> I never forget where I been to because I always piss on the lawn marking the place


I usually find a pee corner in the basement not enough lawns in the city.:whistling2:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Thats funny im the same way customer calls asking how my family is and stuff and i dont remember them from a hole in the wall but when i pull up to the house i remember every last detail of work done.


Big ditto on that! I'll remember a water heater before a face.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes quite the neat trick isn't it. My kids asked me a question the other day, and I told them memory was part of my job, then regaled them with the parts I used to replace a pvc water line at a job earlier in the day. Of course, I'm still youngish, so my advantage to the 50 and older crowd.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I do this too*

I can always remember every nasty s.o.b that has ever stiffed me...


I usually can remember most every home I was in too.
I have my name plastered in more homes than I can count

but I cant remember the peoples names who say hi
to me at the malls ,.sometimes telling me that I installed their water
heater last year, or stuck my head in their toilet..... or whatever......




If this stuff is the most important thing on my mind 

does this mean that I dont have much of a life????:laughing::laughing:.....


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe move this but....As a residential service plumber, using your "memory" can help you a great deal (I hope). I am doing a door hanger marketing thing with my past clients from another company that does not mind. A space on my hanger allows me to say Ms. Smith, I have done work at your home during your bath renovation and if you have any other needs you may contact me at ***-***-***X. Will let you all know the results of this marketing ad. Share it for the better of all of us.


----------



## CSP Drain (Jun 15, 2010)

I remember where most of them live because every time they have a problem, they call me back. It's all about making a relationship. Some times it feels like I'm helping a friend instead of it being just a customer.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> Sometimes I pass a house and point out to my wife what I did there in which she responds, "Uh.". Ya, it's exciting!:yes:


Roger that! I was on a nice ammonia refrigeration job for 6 months between my 1st and 2nd years. It was my first experience pipefitting, after residential. The foreman was always telling me to slow down. I used to scrap out everything on the job, rebar, conduit, everything, on the clock. I would then take some of the money and buy steaks and bring my grill in and cookout. The place is visible from I-55, so we drive past it all the time. For about 2 years I would always say, "remember that place? Best job I ever had." My wife got so sick of me, that started beating me to the punch and saying, " remember that job?" She just doesn't understand.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I had a great job in the city once lasted about 10 months. Every morning 9:00 we would stop for breakfeast everyday and watch the hot girl across the street get dressed took about 45min she would dress and undress and dress and we knew she saw us I mean you had half a dozen guys staring out these huge windows from floor to ceiling what a tease

My wife got sick of me talking about that job real quick!
And i never mention it when we drive by


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I probably have one of the worst memories around. Most of the time I couldn't tell you what I did yesterday without a lot of strenuous thought, if at all. Forget about names, unless I've been to your house at least 3 or 4 times. It's funny though, because as soon as I drive up to the house, it all comes back to me, the work that is, I still might not be able to pick the ho out of a line up.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

I know what you are saying . Ill be 53 tomorrow and........wait a minuete what were we talking about?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I recently had a builder call me about the very first home I did for him in 1980. The new owners of the home want to remodel and they were trying to locate the best area for a bathroom install. I remembered the house by asking the builder questions about the owner of the property and color of the home.

It is cool to remember people and places especially living through the 60's and 70's.


----------

